# Spring is here!!!



## glenn (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope every one has a safe and wonderful camping season with the best adventures ever!!:10220:


----------



## arthur (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank God for spring.I'm ready to go camping.I hope every one has a great year.
Arthur


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm ready too just wish I had time before May 24 to sqeeze in a trip or two


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got back from three days at the campground. Nice. Ground got racked, shed doors got repaired, trailer got vacuumed out, Water gets turned on next week. Fresh tank is full just in case. Going back up Wed to help with some clean up and get the water up and running.
Birds are all out. Finches, nuthatch, titmouse, wood peckers. Waiting for a few more to come in. Orioles, grosbeaks and humming birds. Couple of hawks flying around. Trying to get at the chip monks.
Happy camping and Happy Easter.


----------

